

Eclipse Juno released - Eduard
http://www.eclipse.org/

======
_debug_
Am I the only one who is as excited about new releases of Eclipse as Apple
fans are about new Apple products?

I just love the combination of the static typing and huge class library of
Java and the amazing tooling that Eclipse delivers. I know, I know, oh, the
verbosity. JDK8's lambdas look quite sweet, and should help a lot with that.
<http://openjdk.java.net/projects/lambda/>

~~~
runT1ME
I don't understand why people are excited for JDK8(!!!)s lambdas when you can
have all that and more with Scala right now...

~~~
tsotha
Well, Java lambdas will allow people to get rid of all that clunky boilerplate
around anonymous classes _without having to learn a whole new language_.

~~~
runT1ME
To me Scala isn't a whole new language, it's java with extra stuff (except the
variable names/types are reversed).

~~~
soc88
Ouch.

------
wiradikusuma
I used to be an Eclipse fanboy, until a colleague introduced me to IntelliJ.
Then I never look back :)

To be fair, it was (is?) the most lightweight free Java IDE around, compared
to JBuilder and NetBeans.

~~~
ak217
IntelliJ is an IDE. Eclipse is a platform :)

Being able to use Eclipse for complex multi-language projects and have it
offer intelligent IDE functionality for all of them is amazing. And that's
just the tip of the iceberg of the Eclipse ecosystem.

~~~
eropple
I think you're selling IntelliJ very short. IDEA is a pretty encompassing
platform, too. It does PHP better than PDT, for one, and I haven't found
better Python support than what you get as part of PyCharm (which is available
as part of IDEA--their Ruby support is too, though I don't write Ruby myself).
And in the Java world, its first-class support for Maven and Gradle make me a
lot happier than wrestling with stuff like m2eclipse.

About the only thing that I thought was better in Eclipse last I used it was
C/C++. CDT is great in comparison. But I'd rather use Visual Studio if I need
to write C++.

------
kombine
I am a C++ coder and my experience with IDEs is almost limited to Qt Creator -
my tool of choice. I also use Visual Studio every now and again and it is all
right too. I recently had to use Eclipse for the Blackberry 10 development.
And boy, what a horrible, crippled environment it is! In Qt Creator I can
navigate around my code in seconds thanks to an awesome locator feature. I can
quickly jump to any file, class, function anywhere in the project - all
through the same interface. Not to mention that being written in C++ Creator
is lightning fast. Eclipse is slow to navigate in code and it is just slow. It
may be a good platform and a good IDE for Java, but I'd avoid using it if I
could. Besides I've always heard about how good IntelliJ is, which probably
indicates that there is something wrong with freely available Java IDEs.

~~~
forgotAgain
I used to share a lot of the views you state but then something happened. I
took the time to go through the tutorials and help docs that came with
Eclipse. Looking back I think my biggest problem was that Eclipse wasn't what
I was used to. At the time I was a Visual Studio user. I think sub-consciously
I wanted to be using what I was used to and blamed Eclipse for being
different.

------
cemerick
Is there any sane way to upgrade a 3.x installation to 4.x? The _last_ thing I
need is to spend a couple of hours reinstalling and re-tweaking plugins and
such.

------
bfung
I haven't used eclipse in awhile, release notes:
[http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.2-2...](http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.2-201206081400/news/)

------
cemartins
I installed juno RC1, RC3... and was counting the seconds to installing the
release version on the 28th! But now, after installing and using it in full
power for a few days, I am a bit disappointed with the slow response: I have a
few java sources open and a few hibernate mappins as well, and eclipse seems
to freeze and take an enormous amount of time to switch between tabs... I have
a lenovo thinkCentre with 4GB so I don't think the problem is the hardware...
plus, this never used to be so slow with eclipse Indigo... Anyone else having
the same problem?

~~~
pisipisipisi
Same here. A decent machine with lots of available resources, and drawing the
screen when switching workspaces on Linux, takes around 3 times more than with
3.7.2. And the "glossy" menu bar also disturbs me. Switching back to 3.7...

------
ak217
Really looking forward to switching to this. My 3.7 setup has been acting up
(most annoyingly, pydev locks it up because of race conditions in the
builder).

------
dlikhten
Dangit where is the Ruby editor in eclipse that has refactoring support.
Combined with eclim and you got yourself a vim-based ruby ide!!!!

~~~
swanson
RubyMine?

~~~
duiker101
RubyMine costs money, not that it's bad thing, it's just different.

------
feronull
It took me 6 pages to go to the download link...

~~~
hjalle
I'm not doubting that it took you 6 pages to find the download link, but
clickling Download and then choosing the version is just two clicks

------
thechut
Anybody used this with the Android SDK yet?

~~~
chown
Installs just fine (at least for me). Just updated to latest Jelly Beans SDK
(API v 16) and everything went smooth.

------
duiker101
Uhm there has been quite a few IDE release in the last days, Eclipse, Sublime
Text, Light Table Cloud9... i have to spend some time to try them all...

~~~
xcallmejudasx
I haven't done any large projects in Sublime Text but it's definitely my go-to
editor now for looking over code in any language or putting together scripts
and short bits of code. It has a ton of cool keyboard shortcuts and syntax hi-
lighting for a couple dozen languages. I would definitely recommend playing
around with it and seeing how you like it.

My only complaint is that it didn't support SaSS hi-lighting so when I was
learning web design I'd get funky half CSS hi-lighting.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I don't know how long ago you tried Sublime, but right now there are two
different SASS packages in the Package Control[1] repo.

[1] <http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control>

------
steveneo
this is horrible release, buggy, ugly, fast view bar gone. If it is new
eclipse, I will switch to Intellij although I use eclipse over 10 years.

------
mtraven
Eclipse always struck me as kind of Junoesque.

------
benmccann
Anyone know how I install egit with Juno?

~~~
benmccann
Just saw the answer on another HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4168959>

